# Osip Antonovich Kozlovsky (Joseph, Iosif Kozlowsky) (1757 - 1831)



## TxllxT

Russian-Polish-Belarusian composer

Osip Kozlovsky - Requiem in E-flat minor (1798) '1st Russian Requiem'















Osip Kozlovsky - Polonaises






Осип Козловский Гром победы, раздавайся! / Osip Kozlovsky. Triumph's thunder louder, higher!!















Chorus Balaam - Thunder of Victory Sound!






Осип Козловский Я навсегда покину / Osip Kozlovsky I will leave forever















Осип Козловский Пел трубадур печальный / Osip Kozlovsky. Sad Troubadour Song






Осип Козловский Так мила, невинна Бабетта / Osip Kozlovsky Babette is so sweet and innocent






Осип Козловский Тем, кто вдали от милой / Osip Kozlovsky Those who are far from sweet girl






Oleg Khudiakov plays Osip Kozlovsky: Polonaise















O.Kozlovsky - Requiem









I. Requiem




II. Dies irae




III. Tuba mirum - Edem Umerov




IV. Judex ergo - Olga Pudova - Olesya Petrova




V. Confutatis - Edem Umerov




VI. Lacrymosa dies illa




VII. Domine lesi Christe - Sergey Semishkur




VIII. Sanctus




IX. Benedictus - Olga Pudova




X. Agnus Dei - Sergey Semishkur - Olga Pudova - Olesya Petrova




XI. Quia pius es- Olga Pudova- Olesya Petrova- Sergey Semishkur- Edem Umerov




XII. Requiem aeternam




XIII. Salve regina - Olga Pudova - Olesya Petrova - Sergey Semishkur


----------

